# Wrong form



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Theorectial question.If you used the wrong form and got a refund instead of paying,can something like that be fixed by ammending returns.
I'm curious. I've been reading up on tax stuff.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It could depend on just what sort of "mistake" you made - and to what extent it could be considered "willful."


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd wait to see if they notice, but that's just me.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretty much anything can be fixed by an amended return if its within the time limit for the specific amendments you make. It might take them 8 months to process it, but in light of the fact that overseas returns are not even due yet, I don't think an amended return at this stage would be a big deal. The question that is always asked is "will an amended return lead to an audit" - I would suggest that the chance is higher, but still pretty negligible for a foreign filer - unless really large sums are involved.

Personally, if the error resulted in a refund or payment and I knew its was an error, I would correct it under the general principle that it is better for you to find those sorts of errors than for them to find errors.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

If the theoretical filer is a US expat whose aim is to comply with US tax laws, obviously they would want to amend any errors that wrongly resulted in a refund.

Or if they’re only filing US tax returns out of fear, it would also be better to amend, otherwise they’re just creating a new and bigger fear for themselves (will they catch me?)


----------



## shony (Jun 13, 2019)

You can submit an amended return. I used turbotax to do that


----------

